# my first lost



## wuwu (Jun 29, 2006)

one of my L1, would have be L2, orchid mantis just died from a mismolt. it fell down half way through. hopefully this will be the only one.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 29, 2006)

dont feel bad buddy, these things do hapen. its all about learning really. my first spiecies was chinese, man they are notorious mismoulters


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 29, 2006)

have you got many of them?

i had about 5 or 6

2 males got to adulthood and i presume died from age

1 female is at adult and still doing fine (had bad moult sub sub adult)

1 female got to adulthood but had bad wings died within 24 hours

1 unknown had bad moult in post and died

cant think of another so maybe just the 5


----------



## wuwu (Jun 29, 2006)

yea, i have 10 of them. well, 9 now. 8 molted succesfully into L2's, and one still hasn't molted. it's not eating either so i hope it's going to molt soon.


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2006)

During your time of keeping mantids you will lose several. Sucks though it had to be those.


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry you lost one. I usually feed it to another mantis...recycle!

Then, that other one is still "with you"...


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 29, 2006)

when i had a tiny one paralysed with mismoult i put a piece of tissue under and on top and stood on it fast and with a twist to make sure it was as quick as can be....

So are these your first mantids?


----------



## wuwu (Jul 3, 2006)

no, i've kept mantids before about a decade ago when i was in elementary and jr. high. i've caught about 7 mantids (Stagmomantis californica, Iris oratoria ) before and i bought a chinese ootheca at an insect fair and raised a few to adulthood. however, this is my first time keeping exotic mantids. i reckon it's just about the same and from i've seen so far, it is.

on a sad note, i lost another orchid nymph. it was the last L1 that hasn't molted yet. i suspected there was something wrong with him since he didn't eat and his stomach was pretty flat.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 3, 2006)

:shock: omg that happens to me my mantids don't eat then die :?


----------

